# Funny Dreams



## Average Joey (Mar 11, 2005)

I had a funny dream the other day.The phone was ringing and after a minute,I picked up.It was Howard Dean.He was discussing the importance of voting for him for the next election.He kept going on and on about conservatives being evil.I just hung up on his face.IMMEDIATELY,the phone started ringing again.He was calling me back to curse me out.I just let it keep ringing.I then woke up and realized the phone really was ringing.


----------



## Average Joey (Mar 12, 2005)

Nobody else want to tell of their weird,funny,or embaressing dreams?I woke up laughing about mine.


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Mar 12, 2005)

If you must know...

Last week I dreamed that Ricky Ricardo, Fred Mertz, and Uncle Joe (Petticoat Junction) were in a pancake making contest--everyone coveted the golden prize trophy. Pancakes and waffles of assorted sizes were everywhere. Ricky, and Fred won, and then fought over the trophy. Suddenly the trophy started glowing brighter and brighter until it was too bright to look at. And then Spock appeared, grabbed the trophy, and was beamed back up, to take it to it's rightful owner Capt. Kirk. 

What is wrong with me? ... Too much TV Land maybe.



[Edited on 3-13-2005 by ChristianasJourney]


----------



## Average Joey (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChristianasJourney_
> If you must know...
> 
> Last week I dreamed that Ricky Ricardo, Fred Mertz, and Uncle Joe (Petticoat Junction) were in a pancake making contest--every coveted the golden prize trophy. Pancakes and waffles of assorted sizes were everywhere. Ricky, and Fred won, and then fought over the trophy. Suddenly the trophy started glowing brighter and brighter until it was too bright to look at. And then Spock appeared, grabbed the trophy, and was beamed back up, to take it to it's rightful owner Capt. Kirk.
> ...



Now that was a good one.


----------



## Craig (Mar 13, 2005)

I had a strange "apocalyptic" dream that will live in infamy.

A three-headed cat was involved...two heads were evil, the middle one was good, but wounded...I can't remember too much else, except the cat was orange sherbert colored. This was several years ago.

My wife tells me my dreams are some of the strangest she's heard of...and she has quite an imagination. Mine are often random, but dark. I should journal them when I have them (and can remember them).


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Craig_
> I had a strange "apocalyptic" dream that will live in infamy.
> 
> A three-headed cat was involved...two heads were evil, the middle one was good, but wounded...I can't remember too much else, except the cat was orange sherbert colored. This was several years ago.


:bigsmile:

man, what did you ate the night before? that question goes to Joey as well 

[Edited on 3-14-2005 by Slippery]


----------

